# OKCpedia > Restaurants & Bars > General Food & Drink Topics >  Best BBQ in the OKC metro

## aintaokie

Ok everyone, on the subject of Best BBQ.  What is your favorite BBQ joint around the OKC metro?   I like Bad Brads in Yukon located on Hwy66 near Garth Brooks Blvd, second is Swadleys.

----------


## Easy180

Chopped beef sandwich and fried corn on the cob at Dale's BBQ...Also like Earl's

----------


## jbkrems

This is my first post...

I like Iron Starr as for Best BBQ.

----------


## Martin

iron starr is pretty good barbecue... their okra is to die for, though. i really like earl's and swadley's with dale's and van's making the short list, too. if i'm _really_ in the mood for good barbecue, though, i smoke it myself!

on the other end of the spectrum, i'm not a big fan of county line... it's overrated imo.  -M

----------


## NE Oasis

> iron starr is pretty good barbecue... 
> 
> on the other end of the spectrum, i'm not a big fan of county line... it's overrated imo.  -M


I agree with both of these statements. Best in the metro - Mr Spriggs in Midwest City (on Air Depot)

----------


## Jack Wonder

Bad Brads is very good, and it's consistent from what I hear!

I love Earl's as well, and everytime I get BBQ now and it doesn't taste like Earl's I fell let down  :Frown:

----------


## dismayed

Van's Pig Stand in Norman.

----------


## CCOKC

I am a vegetarian and some might think it's strange that I would reply to this thread but honestly BBQ restaurants are one of the easiest places for me to find things to eat. ( In OK and TX anyway)  My absolute favorite is Iron Starr.   The BBQ ranch dressing is great and the grean beans and corn pudding and corn bread and okra and mac and cheese and well just all of the sides are great.  Oh and the desserts, yummy.  
I also enjoy the OK Station on 50th in the Springdale shopping center.  The battered potatoes are killer.  Any body know if Jacks on 39th is open again?

----------


## oldglory

Steves Rib's, Edmond

----------


## SoonerDave

Right now, I'm pretty big on Earl's, and I think their okra is absolutely AWESOME. Their chopped beef sandwich is *great*, ribs are very good, and smoked chicken good (albeit the portion I had was a bit smallish). 

I'm not impressed with Swadley's. We've been there _several_ times and it's just been disappointing each time. Kept thinking the previous trip was an anomaly, weren't being fair, whatever, but finally we just gave up. 

County Line _used_ to be _awesome_, before they went to the dark side and became franchised with the "County Line" name. It used to be the "Oklahoma Line" years ago, and that's when it reallly hit its stride. I haven't been there in a long time after it deteriorated to the point that no one in my family liked to go there for my birthday dinner. I may be going back next week, not sure.

The Oklahoma Station on 50th used to be a favorite of my mom's, but when the owner treated my handicapped uncle (her brother) like he was a crook once we stopped going there instantly. I was not there, but the story was relayed to me that the owner had come out one evening and was asking people how their dinners were, and my uncle (who is a stroke victim and doesn't communicate verbally very well) suggested he'd have liked a bit more beef on his sandwich. Well, the onwer didn't appreciate the criticism, proceeded to throw a rather loud snit in front of the restaurant, and made a you-know-what of himself. That was the end of that place for us. That said, I believe the place has sold out since that time.

-soonerdave

----------


## Martin

as for oklahoma station... dang... for any kind of restaurant or retail establishment, that's just not good business. sure, bbq restaurants are precise as to how much beef goes per sandwich... i've seen places weigh the amount...  regardless, you just don't treat a customer like that.  you'd think a business owner would have better sense.

the fried okra at earl's is pretty good, but to me not much different than many other places. the stuff i had at iron starr was amazing... as if i'd never had fried okra before. the batter was salted and seasoned perfectly... but what was weird was that they fried whole pieces. i was skeptical about that at first, but it was just amazing. ok... enough of a shameless plug outta me.

-M

----------


## Easy180

> Right now, I'm pretty big on Earl's, and I think their okra is absolutely AWESOME. Their chopped beef sandwich is *great*, ribs are very good, and smoked chicken good (albeit the portion I had was a bit smallish). 
> 
> I'm not impressed with Swadley's. We've been there _several_ times and it's just been disappointing each time. Kept thinking the previous trip was an anomaly, weren't being fair, whatever, but finally we just gave up. 
> 
> County Line _used_ to be _awesome_, before they went to the dark side and became franchised with the "County Line" name. It used to be the "Oklahoma Line" years ago, and that's when it reallly hit its stride. I haven't been there in a long time after it deteriorated to the point that no one in my family liked to go there for my birthday dinner. I may be going back next week, not sure.
> 
> The Oklahoma Station on 50th used to be a favorite of my mom's, but when the owner treated my handicapped uncle (her brother) like he was a crook once we stopped going there instantly. I was not there, but the story was relayed to me that the owner had come out one evening and was asking people how their dinners were, and my uncle (who is a stroke victim and doesn't communicate verbally very well) suggested he'd have liked a bit more beef on his sandwich. Well, the onwer didn't appreciate the criticism, proceeded to throw a rather loud snit in front of the restaurant, and made a you-know-what of himself. That was the end of that place for us. That said, I believe the place has sold out since that time.
> 
> -soonerdave


County line is still well worth going to if not just for their homemade bread

Can't really say the rest of it is outstanding, but good enough....But my family devours that 1/2 loaf down in minutes....The  smoked turkey is also very good

----------


## CMSturgeon

I love Dale's.  I swear my hubby and I eat there at least once a month.  We went to Earl's and were not very pleased with what we received.  I wish there was a good barbecue place with a cooler setting.  I used to be addicted to Rib Crib until I ate at Dale's.  I still REALLY love their fries though.  I feel fat now.

----------


## dismayed

Is that Dale's BBQ the one in Midwest City?  I actually have eaten there before and yeah, they have great food.

----------


## bandnerd

I lurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrve Iron Starr.  I love everything about it.  I have never gotten a bad meal there.

I love the pulled pork bbq sandwich...they put the coleslaw right on the sandwich.  The combo of sweet/creamy with the tangy bbq and pork is amazing!

Plus, it's not outrageous.  They also do an insanely good peach crisp for dessert.

----------


## metro

I love all the places mentioned pretty much. I miss Jack's though. FYI the original owner of Jack's is the one who started and still owns Oklahoma Station.

----------


## Canyonero

I'm a big Iron Star fan, mainly the iron burger.  As for pure BBQ, I like Bedlam BBQ on NW 50th.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

You guys are totally missing out on the glory that is Spencer's BBQ.

It's a bit of a trek, but well worth it. Great rolls, and if you go at the right time of day, get some fresh fritters to boot.

Awesome "hot" BBQ sauce too.

----------


## Dark Jedi

I love a good BBQ joint. Thus far Earl's is the best I've tried here. the 3rd Degree Wings are very likely the best in the country... and I try wings anywhere I find em!

----------


## MadMonk

Man, every time I view this thread I get really hungry.   :Hungry:  

Recently tried County Line - it was pretty good, but judging from the menu a little pricy. Luckily for me it was free as I was with a party that was paid for (BBQ tastes so much better when it's free doesn't it?)  :Smile: 

I'm a fan of Steve's Rib on Hefner west of Rockwell. I used to frequent Jack's on 39th and never had a bad experience. Oklahoma Station is another spot I like to visit from time to time. I've never tried Earls or Iron Starr, but I'm always up for a visit to a different BBQ place.

----------


## CMSturgeon

> Chopped beef sandwich and fried corn on the cob at Dale's BBQ...Also like Earl's


My usual sides are mac & cheese and potato salad but I second your vote for Dales.

----------


## Millie

I love Spencers!

IMO, they have the best okra in the metro.  

Maybe I'll have to go there tonight...  :Hungry:

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

Spencers will also sell you a big-a$$ed bag of "day old rolls" for something like $2 or $3.

And they're carb heaven.

----------


## aintaokie

> I love Spencers!
> 
> IMO, they have the best okra in the metro.  
> 
> Maybe I'll have to go there tonight...


MMMMMM fried okra and a good BBQ sandwich.....might be a good switch from onion rings. :Bright Idea:

----------


## CMSturgeon

We need to have a luncheon at a BBQ place. When I was a part of NISMOKC.com we were going to go to the drive in but it never happened. That wouldve been cool to have a bunch of nissans filling up the parking lot.  I once saw a huge group of people there is vw vans.

----------


## John

Steve's Rib in Edmond.

End of discussion!  :Wink:

----------


## soonerborn

I like Bob's Barbeque in Norman.  The County Line is a close second.

----------


## kevinpate

Red Zone (formerly Bob's) and Van's, both in Norman, are both right tasty.
Rib Crib is better than merely passable, but I don't get there much as I really dislike the intersection mess that's on the west side of I-35 at Robinson.

----------


## Rifleman2C

You guys are killing me with this thread... mostly because there's no decent BBQ around here for miles and miles (maybe I should be saying kilometers and kilometers) and I won't be in Oklahoma for another four months!

Great discussion!  Usually, when a group of people start talking about BBQ, everyone talks about ribs, which I could honestly care less about.  Great sides (okra, slaw, beans, corn, potatoes) *really* define a great BBQ place, in my opinion.  I'm one of those folks that prefers the smaller main courses and *lots* of okra and slaw...




Is it dinner time yet?

----------


## BillHensley

I'm a little late on the thread, but I just joined, and BBQ is my favorite meal.

Swadleys is fairly uneven; several times the meat has been dry.  While Earl's is pretty good, and Van's Pig Stands are excellent, the best ribs in the OKC area (or maybe even the state) are at JT's on Sunnylane in Del City.  They also make a great chili, and the chopped beef is excellent.

Cheers, Bill

----------


## TWBucket

*Hmmm, love all BBQ! Anyone remember Han's over on NW 10th? Love'd that one!*

----------


## diesel

Smokehouse BBQ on Lincoln just north of the capital... Its amazing!!

----------


## betts

I love Earl's, but I cannot believe Leo's hasn't been mentioned.  That's an old favorite of mine.

----------


## excat_56

This has done nothing but make me want to pull out the grill!! ERR, lol. *mouth watering*

----------


## tokenwhyte

Spencer's  N.E. 23rd and Post rd.  homemade rolls and great sauce...

----------


## soonerfan21

Amen on Leo's!  and for you downtowner folks, Leo's has re-opened their location on Harrison Avenue, just east of the Y past the railroad bridge.  
They were featured on the Food Network show "Diners, Drive-ins and Dives" recently - that was pretty cool!
 :Congrats:

----------


## Drake

> I'm a little late on the thread, but I just joined, and BBQ is my favorite meal.
> 
> Swadleys is fairly uneven; several times the meat has been dry.  While Earl's is pretty good, and Van's Pig Stands are excellent, the best ribs in the OKC area (or maybe even the state) are at JT's on Sunnylane in Del City.  They also make a great chili, and the chopped beef is excellent.
> 
> Cheers, Bill


I was just about to post the same thing. If you are in to the rib thing, I think JT's has the best. I really won't even order anyplace else because I am usually dissapointed by others. They are only open till 2 pm, except on Fridays they stay open for dinner.

Now, of course BBQ is a very indvidualized taste, so I always get a kick of people telling other people they are wrong about their choice. I have found most BBQ places tend to have a speciality.

The fun part is trying them all out!

----------


## flintysooner

Does anyone remember Pulliam’s BBQ?  I think it might have been on 4th Street but I can't really remember anymore.  As I recall it was in a garage of a residence and it had a dirt floor.  There was a kind of table built around the perimeter of the garage with a bench.  You ate looking at the walls of the garage.  There was a soda machine in the middle.  The ribs were served on Wonder Bread wrappers with an ample supply of bread and sauce.  I remember it from the 60's and maybe the 70's.

----------


## pecel

Bobs and Vans Pig stand in Norman  :Smile:

----------


## tinkerafbrat

*Rib Crib is my all time favorite.*


*www.IraqWarHeroes.org/Allbaugh.htm*

----------


## rugbybrado

> *Rib Crib is my all time favorite.*


If rib-crib is the ultimate in bbq for you then you havent ever had good bbq. Thats like saying chili's is the best restraunt for mexican food. 

I will say that rib crib is very consistant each time im there and has decent food. But best bbq?????

----------


## tinkerafbrat

> If rib-crib is the ultimate in bbq for you then you havent ever had good bbq. Thats like saying chili's is the best restraunt for mexican food. 
> 
> I will say that rib crib is very consistant each time im there and has decent food. But best bbq?????


*It was my opinion, nothing else. And I have had ALOT of bbq in my life, it is still my all time favorite.*

----------


## rugbybrado

mcdonalds makes the best hamburgers in the world, true story

----------


## Easy180

> *It was my opinion, nothing else. And I have had ALOT of bbq in my life, it is still my all time favorite.*


I hear ya Tinker...I still say Texas Roadhouse has one the most consistently good filets out there and I have had many a steak in my time

There are usually good reasons that restaurants make it to becoming a chain....Except for Applebee's of course   :LolLolLolLol:

----------


## Joe Kimball

Hi y'all, just joined, and my first post may as well be devoted to one of my favorite types of food!

I would like to third Leo's---and I'm glad to hear of a new (to me) location.  The baked beans are out of this world---they're a meal unto themselves with the shreds of pork and mustard overtones.  I've always been taken by the sauce, which I'm convinced is produced via barely legal methods involving a still hidden in back and barrel-aging.  :Wink:   Such a potent way to enjoy their ribs.

I also enjoy Billy Sims in Edmond.  I've never been disappointed by their pulled pork (all I've had there as of yet), and their sauce seems to be similar in flavor to Leo's---a big plus.

----------


## CrimsonOberon

I agree on Billy Sims place.  I have never been disappointed with their food.  

J.R.'s is another of my favorites.  I live in OKC, and I am more than willing to make the drive to Norman for their food.

----------


## Rifleman2C

Just got back from Van's in Norman... awesome fried okra and great relish and sauce... I got the pork loin sandwich.  I'll give them an "A" grade and a return visit, for sure!

----------


## PWillett

Best sauce and beans in town would have to be Steve's.

----------


## metro

I ate at the newly reopened Jack's BBQ a few weeks ago on 39th. It is run by the original owners who first opened it (not the last owners). I must say, it's not the same as it used to be, but it's still good. The exterior is still hole in the wall, but they completely gutted and re-did the interior, very nice and clean and minimalist. They even have a plasma tv on the wall to watch football and such.

I ate at Leo's about a month or so ago as well and I thought it was the nastiest stuff I'd ever eaten period. I wouldn't even call it BBQ. The chopped brisket sandwich I got had absolutely zero flavor and was mostly grizzle and fat.

----------


## Joe Kimball

> I ate at Leo's about a month or so ago as well and I thought it was the nastiest stuff I'd ever eaten period. I wouldn't even call it BBQ. The chopped brisket sandwich I got had absolutely zero flavor and was mostly grizzle and fat.


My, I'm sorry to hear that.  I must admit that I've never gotten the brisket there (or anywhere else), being a hardcore pork enthusiast.

----------


## kmf563

Nobody has mentioned the different types of BBQ. Most of what everyone is listing as their favorite places serve a sweet sauce style smoked BBQ. I happen to not like the sweet at all. I think BBQ should be bold and spicy. Where can I find that?? The closest things that have been decent to me are Leo's and The Oklahoma Ribber.

----------


## Redskin 70

OMG JT's BBQ.
one of those little hole in the wall places that  is to die for.
Its about the 500 block of South Sunnylane.  Just north of I40.
Lunch time is totally packed but well worth the wait.
The meat just falls off the rib and the chopped beed is the best in the world.
Gotta try it some time. :Tiphat:

----------


## Patrick

My wife and I ate at Oklahoma Station BBQ, at the new Edmond location, last night.   I was very dissatisfied.  Years ago I ate at their NW 50th location and was impressed.  This time, we both got the chopped/shredded brisket, and it was burnt.  Wasn't very tasty.   I was very disappointed.   

We both got Mac and Cheese and Potato Salad as sides, and they were just average.  

I also like Leos, but like some have said, I've gotten good and bad their.

----------


## CCOKC

That's too bad because the OK Station on 50th is still really good.  I took their mac and cheese to party not too long ago and everybody raved about how good it was. But I wasn't as impressed by the NW Expressway location however and stick to the one by my house.

----------


## SoonerQueen

Billy Sims BBQ in Edmond is our first choice. We also like  JR's BBQ on I-35 in Norman is pretty good too.

----------


## sooners83

Steve's Rib is the best BBQ I have ever had.  George's Happy Hog is good if you like "dirty" BBQ.  I love their hot BBQ sauce.

----------


## DVDFreaker

I went to Pig's Stand in Moore for the first time yesterday and I got a bbq sandwich and it's really good although I liked Earl's better escpailly Earl's turkey sandwich with bbq poured all over it, mmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## flintysooner

Earl's bologna and hot link combo sandwich!! Might have to have that today.  

Earl's in Moore has amazingly good service I think.

----------


## DVDFreaker

> Earl's bologna and hot link combo sandwich!! Might have to have that today.  
> 
> Earl's in Moore has amazingly good service I think.


Yeah, they do, I was impressed with their service

----------


## JerzeeGrlinOKC

> I went to Pig's Stand in Moore for the first time yesterday and I got a bbq sandwich and it's really good although I liked Earl's better escpailly Earl's turkey sandwich with bbq poured all over it, mmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


From the BBQ impaired: thanks for all the comments guys, the boyfriend (also an east coaster) and I use your recommendations to try all sort's of BBQ around the metro.  So far Van's wins, because we like their tangy sauce, and the relish is delish.  

I personally also like Swadley's the best but every time I say that I get yelled at by my friends (I would make a comment about people taking their BBQ too seriously but I'd be an absolute hypocrite as I get that way about pizza), I like the sweeeeeet sauce! 

Darn you Oklahoma, BBQ in general is just too good! Not good for the waistline...

----------


## FritterGirl

Favorite "hole in the wall" BBQ - Leo's, Leo's, Leo's

Favorite "stand alone" not necessarily a hole in the wall: Kansas City Blues bbq on Britton, just west of the Johnnie's on may.

Favorite local "chains": 1.  Earl's  2.  Swadley's

We live about a mile from Steve's Rib.  I know it's a favorite of many given the miles of cars that line up outside of that place regularly each weekend.  I don't get the hype.  I find the atmosphere and bbq itself rather bland and boring. When I want "Q," I want "Q" not a sports bar that happens to have a few bbq dishes on the menu.

We've also tried Billy Sims, just down the street from Steve's Rib.  I have to say I was disappointed.  We found the meat really greasy and not at all flavorful.

I used to like Jack's on 39th Expressway until the new owners took over and sanitized its atmosphere.

----------


## SoonerBV

First time poster here, and on one of my favorite topics!

I would tend to agree with the Pro-Leo's crowd.  When it is good, it is awesome.  When it is not good, it's still pretty dang good.  Plus the strawberry banana cake.

Another one I like (but not as well as Leo's) is Pappy's (on Reno, I think).  And no, I swear I didnt find this place on my way to Boscos... :Wink:

----------


## Faith

> Smokehouse BBQ on Lincoln just north of the capital... Its amazing!!


Smokehouse is my favorite as well!  My choice for runner-up would be Billy Sims in Edmond.

----------


## sooners83

> Smokehouse is my favorite as well!  My choice for runner-up would be Billy Sims in Edmond.



I see it is now called Smoke Shack or Smoke Stack (something like that).  Is it still the same place?  I liked the food, but it was expensive for the size of the sandwich.

----------


## Faith

Yes it is still the same place.  They recently painted, changed their name, and the prices have increased slightly.  I love their hotlink sandwich and potato salad!

----------


## dalelakin

I have enjoyed Pappy's corner of May and Reno. Seedy looking place but very good food.

Not sure I would classify it "The Best" but it was good.

----------


## easternobserver

Del City has two great barbeque places - Larry's Rib Pit and JTs, both on Sunnylane (Larry's just south of I-40, JTs just north).

----------


## SoonerBV

Hi, 2nd post...

I went to Pappy's after I talked about it, and thought it was decent, not great.  I respectfully withdraw it from that race.  I did like it better than Swadleys tho, but not as much as Leo's, which for me is still number 1.

That being said, there are several places in this thread I have got to try!

----------


## Jimslimmer

A subject dear to my heart, goood BBQ, wow, personally I prefer the more traditional, places, ie: Mr. Spriggs in MWC, Tom's on 10th street, Spencers BBQ or the now out of business George's on N. Kelly.  Steve's in Edmond is good, but the ribs run to the "fatty" side sometimes.  Oklahoma Station is really good, ownership has changed and the product is excellent.  Not a big fan of Earl's, or the Rib Crib, seemed a little pricey, haven't had County Line in years, but friends reviewed it as average.

----------


## Dustbowl

> Right now, I'm pretty big on Earl's, and I think their okra is absolutely AWESOME. Their chopped beef sandwich is *great*, ribs are very good, and smoked chicken good (albeit the portion I had was a bit smallish). 
> 
> I'm not impressed with Swadley's. We've been there _several_ times and it's just been disappointing each time. Kept thinking the previous trip was an anomaly, weren't being fair, whatever, but finally we just gave up. 
> 
> County Line _used_ to be _awesome_, before they went to the dark side and became franchised with the "County Line" name. It used to be the "Oklahoma Line" years ago, and that's when it reallly hit its stride. I haven't been there in a long time after it deteriorated to the point that no one in my family liked to go there for my birthday dinner. I may be going back next week, not sure.
> 
> The Oklahoma Station on 50th used to be a favorite of my mom's, but when the owner treated my handicapped uncle (her brother) like he was a crook once we stopped going there instantly. I was not there, but the story was relayed to me that the owner had come out one evening and was asking people how their dinners were, and my uncle (who is a stroke victim and doesn't communicate verbally very well) suggested he'd have liked a bit more beef on his sandwich. Well, the onwer didn't appreciate the criticism, proceeded to throw a rather loud snit in front of the restaurant, and made a you-know-what of himself. That was the end of that place for us. That said, I believe the place has sold out since that time.
> 
> -soonerdave



Yeah, that guy was a little odd.  They have new owners now and its much better. Give them another shot and see if the BBQ isn't better.

----------


## Dustbowl

> Does anyone remember Pulliams BBQ?  I think it might have been on 4th Street but I can't really remember anymore.  As I recall it was in a garage of a residence and it had a dirt floor.  There was a kind of table built around the perimeter of the garage with a bench.  You ate looking at the walls of the garage.  There was a soda machine in the middle.  The ribs were served on Wonder Bread wrappers with an ample supply of bread and sauce.  I remember it from the 60's and maybe the 70's.



YES!!!! I forgot all about that place.  It was an experience. Loved it.

----------


## warreng88

I can't believe that on a BBQ post, no one mentioned KD's BBQ just east of 29th and Douglas. It is a little hole in the wall that might seat 25 people, but is really great. The owner's name is Gary and he used to call boxing matches so he has a lot of pictures Tommy Gunn, Muhammad Ali, George Foreman, etc.

Chain- I would go with Coach's. Just my personal favorite.

where is this Leo's place everyone keeps talking about?

----------


## sooners83

Can you all help me out with this?  What is so great about Earls and Leo's?  County Line, what is going on there?

Earls seems to be too commercial for me, it is good but not GREAT.  I have been there about 5 times and I always get the sandwich that has brisket and hot links on it.  It seems to be on the smaller side for BBQ sandwiches.  What should I try next time?

Leos – Great cake, but I came for the BBQ!  The meat is good but for me almost half of good in BBQ is in the sauce.  Their sauce is sweet and tastes like A1 not BBQ.  Again, what should I get, I have only had the brisket and ribs.

County Line > I had their brisket sandwich and it was bad.  It was the kind that was premixed with sauce and other things such as onions.  I think they do this so they can give you less meat but make it appear like a lot.  I would rather have the kind you buy at the store in the round tubs then eat that sandwich again.  Never had their ribs or other things so that may be good.

----------


## Rifleman2C

> I can't believe that on a BBQ post, no one mentioned KD's BBQ just east of 29th and Douglas. It is a little hole in the wall that might seat 25 people, but is really great.


Heck, I worked at Tinker for about 13 years and have no idea where this KD's place is... although now that I know it exists, I'll be looking for it.  But I'll ask this question; is it east or west of The Frog Pond?  Everyone around Tinker seems to have heard of or know where that place is!

----------


## warreng88

Sorry, not sure where that is. It is east of Douglas of SE 29th. There is a little strip shopping center just east of the McDonald's on that corner.

----------


## usmbubba

West of the Frog Pond, almost directly across the street for Taco del mar on the southside of 29th

----------


## warreng88

usm, you ever been there before?

----------


## usmbubba

Last time I went was about 7-8 years ago.  It was OK but nothing special to make me want to go back.

----------


## derbynurse

> We need to have a luncheon at a BBQ place. When I was a part of NISMOKC.com we were going to go to the drive in but it never happened. That wouldve been cool to have a bunch of nissans filling up the parking lot.  I once saw a huge group of people there is vw vans.


When were you a part of NISMOKC? I've been a member since 2003...actually met my husband through the meets and such. What was your username on there?

and you're right...I miss having big turnouts at the meets...as well as events/get-togethers.

----------


## derbynurse

> Sorry, not sure where that is. It is east of Douglas of SE 29th. There is a little strip shopping center just east of the McDonald's on that corner.


I forget the name of it, too...but you're right...pretty damn good BBQ.


My vote is for Rudy's in Norman. C-store and bbq restaurant, picnic style. Where else can you get a BBQ burrito for breakfast?!

----------


## citizenkane

I like either Earl's or Leo's.

----------


## usmbubba

> Last time I went was about 7-8 years ago.  It was OK but nothing special to make me want to go back.


I happened to drive by there today, and it's gone

----------


## MonkeesFan

> I happened to drive by there today, and it's gone


You must be happy

----------


## IntheSticks

This is the thread that brought be to this board.   

Spencers BBQ has -the- best spare ribs around.  Thick and meaty, and their sauce is outstanding.  The okra is crispy and the apple fritters are a fun addition.  Dear Santa, please bring me Spencers ribs for christmas.  I have been a good boy.

----------


## CaptDave

> I love Earl's, but I cannot believe Leo's hasn't been mentioned.  That's an old favorite of mine.


First post - I am surprised it took so long to be listed. Leo's gets my vote.

----------


## Richard at Remax

Steve's Rib in Edmondvand the Original County Line on 63rd.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> This is the thread that brought be to this board.   
> 
> Spencers BBQ has -the- best spare ribs around.  Thick and meaty, and their sauce is outstanding.  The okra is crispy and the apple fritters are a fun addition.  Dear Santa, please bring me Spencers ribs for christmas.  I have been a good boy.


Hells yeah.

Their rolls are great too. I've been known to swing by there and pick up a massive bag of "day old" rolls for like $3 too.

----------


## buylow

put me down for iron starr...  leo's is also tasty.

----------


## grantgeneral78

There is a little BBQ place in eastern oklahoma down close to Mccalister way called toots,they have the best bbq you could imagine.

The place is small with a 70`s feel time warp with a bar counter at one end of the building and long picnic type tables and you get your cokes still in the bottle.

The Ribs and all the BBQ are to die for!

----------


## bluepickle

George's Happy Hog on Culbertson east of Lincoln is hands down the BBQ king of Oklahoma. Once you eat there, all other BBQ tastes like cardboard.

----------


## southernskye

County Line, only because its too far to drive to Norman to Rudy's very often. 
Earls comes in a distant third.

----------


## metro

There's a really good BBQ place in Chickasha just off I-44, I forget the place but it sure is tasty and portions are ginormous.

----------


## Martin

^
sounds like _jake's rib_.

-M

----------


## SoonerBV

I think I found Toots in greater McAlester (on hwy 75 somewhere around Gerty/Non), and it was no longer in business.  Unless it moved???

I did go to the Speedtrap BBQ in Krebs tho.  Pretty dang good.  (yes I went to KREBS and ate BBQ.  Sue me)

----------


## kevinpate

I have to confess, I never realized you could obtain bbq in Krebs before your post.  I have a two track mind when it comes to Krebs eatery's, Rosanne's and Pete's.  Isle ain't bad, but it's not my personal favorite of the three.

----------


## LM401

Bedlam BBQ around NE 50th and Lincoln

----------


## Bobby821

J R's BBQ

----------


## trousers

Mine!

----------


## jsibelius

> My wife and I ate at Oklahoma Station BBQ, at the new Edmond location, last night.   I was very dissatisfied.  Years ago I ate at their NW 50th location and was impressed.  This time, we both got the chopped/shredded brisket, and it was burnt.  Wasn't very tasty.   I was very disappointed.


The hubby and I went there today and I may have to agree.  The price was pretty high for what we got.  Buffet style service, except for the meat - served on foam plates - only $10 a plate, with drink.  Gee!  (I'm still wondering exactly what I paid for )  Still, for good BBQ, I might be willing to pay it.  It was okay, but I generally prefer to get my brisket without sauce on it so that I can choose for myself whether to have sauce or not, how much sauce to use, and whether to use mild or spicy.  The chopped brisket comes pre-sauced.  Shoulda stuck with Earl's.

----------


## trousers

The BBQ Station on 50th is much better.  Still I only eat there when I have one of the coupons out of the Gazette.

----------


## sooners83

This must be a joke.  Mr Spriggs by far.  Never been there but if their food is half as good as their commerical it will beat the rest:  YouTube - Mr. Spriggs BBQ

----------


## bbqhound

Best BBQ is by far Swadley's.  It's fresh, the sides are awesome.  Their ribs are juicy and tender.  they also have a killer salad bar and great non bbq food items as well.  In the mood for some great catfish?  Head to Swadley's.  Looking for a killer chicken fried steak?  Head to Swadley's.  Service is spot on every time.  Try their Sweet Tea and blackberry cobbler too.  WOW!

----------


## Drake

> Best BBQ is by far Swadley's.  It's fresh, the sides are awesome.  Their ribs are juicy and tender.  they also have a killer salad bar and great non bbq food items as well.  In the mood for some great catfish?  Head to Swadley's.  Looking for a killer chicken fried steak?  Head to Swadley's.  Service is spot on every time.  Try their Sweet Tea and blackberry cobbler too.  WOW!


Thanks for the commercial Mr Swadley.

----------


## aintaokie

I thought this thread was dead, buried, & forgotten.  I discovered a lot of good places to eat BBQ around OKC though.

----------


## Dustin

> This must be a joke.  Mr Spriggs by far.  Never been there but if their food is half as good as their commerical it will beat the rest:  YouTube - Mr. Spriggs BBQ


Not a joke.  They exist and their commercial still regularly plays.

----------


## leonidas

Best Barbeque in OKC Metro?  Being a barbeque gourmet and self appointed expert, my constituency of one, always votes my way, and provides me with plenty of confidence when I say without hesitation:  Leo's at NE 36th and Kelly.  It has been my favorite for 30 years.  Ribs, ribs, ribs.  I didn't read every comment on this thread and; however, I breezed through the first three pages and found that I had eaten at most of the barbeque joints mentioned.  I must have missed anyone mentioning Leo's.  Try it.  They have the hottest sauce and the sweetest.  Don't forget the dessert.  Too bad they don't sell beer. Rib Crib, County Line, Spencers, Spriggs, Earls, Iron Star, Jacks, Toms, Vans Pig Stand, I haven't tried the BBQ joint in Chickasha-they say it is excellent.  But, my favorite is:  Leo's.  Chopped beef brisket!  Ribs, did I say the ribs were excellent?  Can't say I ever try a BBQ joint's  salad bar, or sides, except for an occasional order of frys.  Not big on much else except BBQ!

----------


## MikeLucky

> Best Barbeque in OKC Metro?  Being a barbeque gourmet and self appointed expert, my constituency of one, always votes my way, and provides me with plenty of confidence when I say without hesitation:  Leo's at NE 36th and Kelly.  It has been my favorite for 30 years.  Ribs, ribs, ribs.  I didn't read every comment on this thread and; however, I breezed through the first three pages and found that I had eaten at most of the barbeque joints mentioned.  I must have missed anyone mentioning Leo's.  Try it.  They have the hottest sauce and the sweetest.  Don't forget the dessert.  Too bad they don't sell beer. Rib Crib, County Line, Spencers, Spriggs, Earls, Iron Star, Jacks, Toms, Vans Pig Stand, I haven't tried the BBQ joint in Chickasha-they say it is excellent.  But, my favorite is:  Leo's.  Chopped beef brisket!  Ribs, did I say the ribs were excellent?  Can't say I ever try a BBQ joint's  salad bar, or sides, except for an occasional order of frys.  Not big on much else except BBQ!


What's next?  A poster named Earlsforthewin posts about the best BBQ being at Earl's? lol

----------


## ck76

> George's Happy Hog on Culbertson east of Lincoln is hands down the BBQ king of Oklahoma. Once you eat there, all other BBQ tastes like cardboard.


 I think it use to very good BBQ,but the last time I had  happy hogs it was plum nasty...  I had to ask for a refund because my ribs were bloody at the sides tasted like chit...

----------


## MikeOKC

This will sound strange, I'm sure - but I had _the best_ barbeque beef sandwich at Lion's Choice just north of 39th on Pennsylvania, just off I-44. It's a fast food place but they make their stuff fresh. The sauce was out of this world. Actually, I stopped because Metro has said how good it is here on the board. Otherwise, I probably would never even have given it a thought to being really "good" beyond the fast food sense. And it really is! So - give the credit to Metro. I'll certainly return.

----------


## Larry OKC

I enjoyed Outlaws. They had great meats and sides. Think they closed but couldn't swear to it (SW 74th & May)

----------

